# Muroidea ( Rat )



## griff10672 (Jun 21, 2019)

Not much to this one ...... and I think thats why it sounds so good


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 23, 2019)

love your stuff, Griff.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 23, 2019)

Very nice.  And I dig those lighted stomp-switches.


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 23, 2019)

Very nicely done! Love the lighted stomp switch.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 25, 2019)

Did you use an LM308? What is a good source for those?


----------



## griff10672 (Jun 25, 2019)

I used a real lm308 ...I have a small stash of them .... dont know where to get them these days ..... I'd honestly try Amazon ... look for 5 star feed back ...and probably pay 10 bucks for 1 pc


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 25, 2019)

Smallbear sells a ua308, same as LM308, except made by Fairchild for $5.50.  Also try looking for LM108.  Same as LM308, only difference is 308 is rated for operation from 0 to +70C, 108 from -55C to +125C.  I have a few NOS LM108s, put one in my Expandora / RAT clone, sounds great.  There are probably a ton of other single opamps that would sound good in the RAT.  Install a socket and try a few.  Also, don't worry if the 108 or 308 comes in a metal can, the leads can be easily formed to fit a DIP footprint.  I am very wary of buying semiconductors on Amazon or eBay; there are too many vendors that do not understand ESD and might be selling wounded parts.


----------

